# Sleep isn't always a good thing.



## 59Ballons (Mar 10, 2014)

What has happened with me, is that my DP feels so much better during the school week... To the point of when I don't even notice it. It's based mostly on distraction, but also sleep. I get up around 5:50 am on the weekdays, and I fall asleep around 10:30. That's about 7 hours of sleep. But during the weekends, I tent to splurge and I fall asleep around midnight, and I can end up sleeping until 9-10am. I wake up with horrible anxiety and bad Depersonalization on the weekends. But Last night I fell asleep around midnight... But I woke up at 7 am, and I feel fantastic. Almost NO DP or Anxiety. Maybe oversleeping is a bad thing?  We'll see.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

7 hours of sleep is actually the perfect amount


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 28, 2016)

Feel the same ...


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeah that's true the less sleep the better


----------



## Luna_ (Dec 2, 2015)

Ive noticed this in myself too. on days i've had 5-6 hours of sleep, ive had anxiety but little dp/dr. On days ive slept 8+ ive noticed its been worse.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

Sleep is the only good thing in my "life".


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2016)

really? less sleep the better? If I don't get at least 9 hours I have horrible anxiety and depression\dp. Which makes sense,because sleep deprivation on its own can cause dissociation.


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

My DP was caused from the following.

- Anxiety over sports (Had bad anxiety each morning when waking up due to wrestling and how I'm doing)

- School over the past two years (Physics, Calc, Trig, and AP Chem taking all at once was beyond stressful)

- Falling deep deep in love (something which I've never experienced before) and being heart broken

- HUGE lack of sleep. Like very bad, not super bad to some but me I naturally need more sleep than usual. I was falling asleep around 1 AM and waking up at 6 AM. Average of 5 hours a sleep per night for a course of a year will catch on I was taking long naps in the day and it was terrible.

Now since DP my lack of sleep just got worse. It created insomnia for me and now that naps I use to have and the long nice sleeps I don't experience no more  I miss the days I use to come home only worry was school but I use to go take a nice long nap and it was the best feeling ever. Then I thought about the weight room and going weight lifting and how happy it made me feel. Like it was the best feeling in the world but now I even lost motivation to go to the gym now a days. This shit sucks


----------

